# Hansenne and Gurney's



## khefner (Dec 3, 2013)

Hi, I am new here and just wondering if there is still any interest out there regarding these 2 strains of pigeons. My father has had these 2 strains only which came directly from Gurney's stock from Belgium in the early 1940's. I am not well versed on this subject, my father has had these birds my whole life and I really never paid much attention. But I guess after Mr. Gurney died in the 30's someone or a business imported his birds directly from Belgium into the states and my father was able to get some outstanding birds that have continued to be beautiful birds generation after generation. My father hasn't flown any in quite some time as he stopped racing them a long time ago. I believe he is one of possibly only a few, if not the only one in the states that actually has some Silvers and still maintains quite a few Reds. Anyway, he is 86 and wants to look into selling his birds, I don't know if they are still popular or not, but if they are, I bet he has some of the best available. I am just starting here trying to see if there is even any interest.

I just spoke to him again, and a lot of his birds where also obtained in the early 60's of both of these strains from Belgium and from the bloodlines of Gurney's birds.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

My mentor is a member of the Gurnay club and is trying to fly them. I will mention to him this thread and see if he is interested. I have a pair but havent been able to truly test their young yet.


----------



## khefner (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks so much for your reply. He also has a pretty good library regarding these birds and even some original Gurney documents. He wrote some articles back in the 60's for one of the pigeon magazines, his name is William R. Hefner (Bill Hefner)


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Ill ask where he got his Gurnays from, he said it was an older gentleman but Im not sure who. I will be sure to be in touch.


----------



## khefner (Dec 3, 2013)

The only person I know of that he has sold to in the last 15 years was a Veterinarian from New Jersey who was going to make a go at selling them, my father just never had the time to give to the birds, he was a very successful attorney and really didn't have time for anything else.


----------



## West (Mar 29, 2009)

You said he hasn't raced recently but has he tested them himself and selected based on his results rather than looks? Just curious. I love the older families.


----------



## khefner (Dec 3, 2013)

I know his personal birds haven't been tested (none of these today), as I stated, the only person he has sold any to since the 60's was the 1 individual listed prior and I am not sure after he bred them and sold them of their outcome. I know when he was selling them to individuals in Japan in the 60's that these strains were having success, but, that was 50 years ago and he hasn't bought a new bird since the 60's.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I read your posts Khefner. And did some checking EVERY thing you have said Is true to what I have Just read. even the vet part where he bought some of you fathers birds. Sounds like your father had some Decent gurney birds over the Years. NOW with them Not being tested out in several years they would need to be bred and tested to select out the better birds. NOW with that said Do you have A number of how many birds Are to be SOLD. And what are you thinking would be a fare Price on these birds either by the pair by the Each or by a group. It does sound like there could be some USEABLE birds. Just as said have to be tested and selected. But the history is there That your fathere did have some direct birds. Does he still have his breeding records/ any pedigrees. That is a plus. Now epect the birds to be some less in Value because they have less testing. But they are workable. And the Vet as I read is selling some of his. Can you as asked give a price QUOTE. anyway welcome to this forum. And Set down have a talk with your father he does have some Knowledge On the Gurneys


----------



## khefner (Dec 3, 2013)

re lee said:


> I read your posts Khefner. And did some checking EVERY thing you have said Is true to what I have Just read. even the vet part where he bought some of you fathers birds. Sounds like your father had some Decent gurney birds over the Years. NOW with them Not being tested out in several years they would need to be bred and tested to select out the better birds. NOW with that said Do you have A number of how many birds Are to be SOLD. And what are you thinking would be a fare Price on these birds either by the pair by the Each or by a group. It does sound like there could be some USEABLE birds. Just as said have to be tested and selected. But the history is there That your fathere did have some direct birds. Does he still have his breeding records/ any pedigrees. That is a plus. Now epect the birds to be some less in Value because they have less testing. But they are workable. And the Vet as I read is selling some of his. Can you as asked give a price QUOTE. anyway welcome to this forum. And Set down have a talk with your father he does have some Knowledge On the Gurneys


Thanks for the welcome. I will have to ask him tomorrow about the pedigrees and records, I would guess yes, though, because he has a small room dedicated in his home as just a pigeon library room. He honestly has no idea as to what to ask for the birds, last night he mentioned $150.00 per pair maybe, but, I have no idea if that is too high, as you say they haven't been tested. Can you guide me a little on what he should ask. He has 50 or so birds and he wants to get rid of all of them, the loft is about 150 yards from the house and he is just having less of an ability to go out to them daily, so for the past month my husband has been doing it for him and suffice it to say, we all talked and thought it was maybe a good time to finally let others enjoy his birds. There are a few that are worth a lot less as they weren't banded, my mother passed away about 18 months ago and for a brief period of time he didn't really care much about anything and didn't get a few banded, he knows their background and they are still worthwhile birds, but really just throw ins if others were purchased. I aprreciate any guidance.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Ms. Hefner, I don't think that my mentor is interested in any birds per se, but he said that he would pass this along to the Gurnay club as they may be interested in the historical documents as well. That may be a place to start as well... Contacting the Gurnay club.


----------



## khefner (Dec 3, 2013)

V-John said:


> Ms. Hefner, I don't think that my mentor is interested in any birds per se, but he said that he would pass this along to the Gurnay club as they may be interested in the historical documents as well. That may be a place to start as well... Contacting the Gurnay club.


Thank you so much for your help.


----------

